# Kitten's Eye Closed????



## Tishtash451 (May 2, 2011)

Tilly's kittens are now 11 days old and all are doing really well... I can't believe how much they have grown!! 

All of them now have their eyes wide open, however one of the kitten's right eye is sometimes closed???

On Sunday his eye had closed... Then on Monday it was wide open again.... Now today the eye is closed again??? I have checked and the eye is definitely not swollen and there is no discharge or crusty bits... 

Is this normal in very young kittens? Should I bathe the closed eye with boiled ( then cooled) water? I have also read that tea is good for eye problems? Has anyone used this with success??

Any advice is much appreciated!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

very normal, sometimes the hair sticks over, or the tear duck is learning to work etc just lighty wipe it  


For some reason I thougght you were a breeder reading previous posts!!


----------



## Tishtash451 (May 2, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> very normal, sometimes the hair sticks over, or the tear duck is learning to work etc just lighty wipe it
> 
> For some reason I thougght you were a breeder reading previous posts!!


Thanks for your reply Taylorbaby!! 

I have gently wiped the eye with warm water and it is now completely open... Again!!  I'll keep a close eye on it...

No, not a breeder... This is my first experience (and last.. ) with a litter of babies... 

This site has been so useful and it has taught me so much.... It's thanks to everyone's advice that I am able to give Tilly and the babies ("Chunk", "Little Lady", "Bear" and "Little 'n") the best care!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Ill pm you


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I'd of left the little ones eye alone. Unless there was an infection brewing it would have sorted itself out. Messing with their eyes when they are so young would increase the chances of eye infection.


----------



## Tishtash451 (May 2, 2011)

Taylorbaby said:


> very normal, sometimes the hair sticks over, or the tear duck is learning to work etc just lighty wipe it
> 
> For some reason I thougght you were a breeder reading previous posts!!


Checked the eye this morning before I left for work and it is open fully!! 

Fingers crossed it will be the same when I get home this afternoon!! 

Oh and thanks for the advice re the eye wash Taylorbaby.... I ordered some last night so should receive it tomorrow!! :thumbup1:


----------



## lulu raver (Aug 7, 2015)

Hi I know this post is from a few years ago, but I thought I'd post a comment for anyone searching this problem. I am a kitty breeder, have been for about 6yrs now and I come across this problem with my kits all the time and have got a kit with this problem at the moment. There eye's open up n for days are so bright n full of life n one morning u get up n one eyes or sometimes both can be crusted over with no signs of infection. My weapon of choice for this n always clears this problem up within 2/4 days and thats a T/BAG soaked in about a 1/4 cup full of hot water left to cool. Once cool all the goodness of the t/bag has absorbed into the liquid. Now I take the t/bag soaked and hold it onto the encrusted eye now u will need help and a towel cos as u hold that luke warm tea bag on its gonna run with liquid and u dont want that getting up bubbas nose so this is a job for two ppl. you will repeat that procedure holding on n letting eye soak in luke warm tea till it pops open.Once u have given the eye a good soak with tea bag n its open I will take a cotton wool bad or ball soak that in tea just enough to give eye a clean wipe over. Once eye is open repeat process with a tea wipe over using a cotton wool ball not tea bag atleast 4times a day. I have never had a kitten who has ended up with this twice. To make the tea wipe over same as making the tea bag eye soak your just using cotton wall not the tea bag. There is so much goodness in a tea bag it does really work. You can always tell if infection as green n smelly thats when kit needs to go to vet but if suffering with a crusty reclose as I call it then t/bags have always worked 100%.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Really not good advice. Kitten's eyes should be wiped over with something sterile, and vet advice should always be sought if you're a novice and have kittens with crusty eyes.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

What happened to the word 'and'  :Hilarious


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Herpesvirus doesn't always cause green smelly discharge and can blind kittens if ignored. Always check with a vet if you're worried about your kittens' eyes.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I would be utterly appalled if a kitten had a green smelly discharge from an eye. Any discharge indicates infection and needs a Vets attention


----------

